# Dewalt DW618 squeaking



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

My Dewalt router started squeaking a few days ago. Anyone else have the same problem? What did you do about it? Thanks.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

bigdogmedia66 said:


> My Dewalt router started squeaking a few days ago. Anyone else have the same problem? What did you do about it? Thanks.




Check the bearings


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Please tell us, Is it when your routing into something, or when it is winding down, Or is it when plunging. It could be something rubbing on the commutator,or ? It is hard to tell. without a little explaining Please put your mane and location 0n the profile, It you lived nearby, i could hear it


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

dutchman 46 said:


> Please tell us, Is it when your routing into something, or when it is winding down, Or is it when plunging. It could be something rubbing on the commutator,or ? It is hard to tell. without a little explaining Please put your mane and location 0n the profile, It you lived nearby, i could hear it


It does it when it's winding down.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Is that with a handle twist turn operation, or you moving the locking nut system? Does it squeak when plunging the router but not winding down? Is it kept in a dry/damp workshop?


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> Is that with a handle twist turn operation, or you moving the locking nut system? Does it squeak when plunging the router but not winding down? Is it kept in a dry/damp workshop?



Neither.

It squeaks as soon as I turn it off and it's winding down.

Dry workshop.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

And it squeaks all the time it's spinning down.. until it stops? If so, it sounds to *me* like a bearing complaining.

Others opinions?


----------



## bigdogmedia66 (Sep 25, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> And it squeaks all the time it's spinning down.. until it stops? If so, it sounds to *me* like a bearing complaining.
> 
> Others opinions?


Yes it does. I took it apart and sprayed both bearings a couple of days ago. I'm going to check it out today and see if it helped any. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Ivan, Thank you. If you Are checking a bearing, it should also get warmer than the others, Jim could be correct with the bearing, but, i would say that the bearing would squeak when spinning under no load. Does it do it when running at slower rpm? With it not starting to squeak until electric stops flowing, i would be quicker to say that a wire touches an object very close, or something that reacts to no electricity, that is the culprit. It is just an idea, but strange things happen. Hope that it helps


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

What did you spray the bearings with? Has it made a longterm difference? Don't spray with a product like WD40, that will just drive any lubricant away.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

" It squeaks as soon as I turn it off and it's winding down."

My RAS will do the same from time to time,,it comes from saw dust in the motor 

===========
========


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Mike Wingate said:


> What did you spray the bearings with? Has it made a longterm difference? Don't spray with a product like WD40, that will just drive any lubricant away.


WD-40 is fine as a diagnostic tool, squirt it and the noise goes away you are pretty sure that's where the problem is. Fix would be to replace the bearing. I have an old, 25+, shop vac that does that. I suspect the bottom bearing. The magnetic field stops and the armature drops against the bearing putting a side load on. My shop vac is a wet/dry and has been used as such so all the bolts are all corroded up. Waiting for it to die, then replace it. 
bigdogs router.. bearings are available at ereplacement parts, both for less than $30. I would replace both. I thought there may be a thrust bushing in there put the parts explode didn't show one.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

As Bj has pointed out, dust alone inside the motor can cause a similar problem. Use some air, blow out the router, then, check the bearings. WD-40 isn't a lube, nor is it a true "quick band-aid" of a fix. It may be wise to just replace the bearings. I'm not a fan of DeWalt due to a similar situation.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ivan

Now that I think about it,, on my RAS has not made a sound once I put my router plate back on,,It has a spring/waver washers on the out board side of the motor and when I had the plate off I put some grease on it and put it back into place..not a squeak,, you may have the same type of washer in your router..

The washer looked like the one below...the RAS is a DeWalt also

=======


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

Mike Wingate said:


> What did you spray the bearings with? Has it made a longterm difference? Don't spray with a product like WD40, that will just drive any lubricant away.


*IF* it's the bearing there won't be any lubricant left in it anyway, thats why it is squealing, or even maybe turning in the housing. At a guess it will have a "close tolerance bearing" designed for accurate high speed running.


----------



## Lemuzz (Jul 25, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ivan
> 
> Now that I think about it,, on my RAS has not made a sound once I put my router plate back on,,It has a spring/waver washers on the out board side of the motor and when I had the plate off I put some grease on it and put it back into place..not a squeak,, you may have the same type of washer in your router..
> 
> ...


This washer stops end float as the manufacturing error to machine the armature and casing of the motor is less of a problem. It doesn't stop the bearing spinning in the housing. This is achieved with the "friction fit" of the bearing on it's (the bearings) outer ring. The washer presses on the outer ring and the base of the housing


----------

